# Hausanschlusskasten im Badezimmer :-)



## Markus (22 März 2012)

Toller Topictitel, aber ganz so wild ist es doch nicht... 

Also ich habe meine Wohung in den oberen zwei Dachgeschossen eines alten Bauernhauses ausgebaut.
Alles sehr hübsch mit den Balken und so, war aber auch ne Menge Arbeit die letzten jahre...

Dieses jahr will ich mein Bad komplett neu gestalten und in dem Zug vergrößern.
Dazu plane ich ich Fläche von der dahinterliegenden Abstellkammer dazuzunehmen.

In dieser Abstellkammer ist aber auch der Hausanschluss des Gebäudes - über Dachständer.
Da ist also ein Mast mit einem schwarzen Kasten wo die Hauptsicherungen des Gebäudes drin sind, Kasten ist verplombt.

Nach der vergrößerung des Bades existiert die Abstellkammer praktisch nicht mehr und der Kasten wäre nur noch über eine Revisionsöffnung im Bad zugänglich.

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass es hier zu Problemen kommen kann, soweit ich weiß gibts in der 0100 sowohl angaben zu Bädern und Hausanschlusskästen/räumen die sich vermutlich nicht so einfach mit meinen Plänen vereinbaren lassen... 

Seht ihr eine Möglichkeit?

Alternative wäre dass mir der EVU eine Zuleitung über den Keller bringt, wäre aber Zeit- und Geldaufwendig...
Langfristig wird diese Zuleitung über den Keller aus anderen Gründen sowieso kommen, deshalb könnte ich damit leben beim "einhalten" der 0100 beide augen "leicht" zuzudrücken. Aber dennoch muss das ganze in einem Vertretbaren Rahmen der Sicherheit sein, und der mann vom EVU sollte nicht in Ohnmacht fallen wenn ich ihn zum Wechseln der Panzersicherungen respektive der Blombe in mein Bad hinter den Wirlpool führe... 

Im Anhang ist ne kleine Skizze


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2012)

Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach ...... du baust dein Bad mit der Revisionsöffnung. Falls dann doch mal ein EVUler an deine Panzersicherungen will und einen Alarm macht dann verlegst du den Anschluss in den Keller ......

kleiner Tipp ..... wenn der EVU-Mann kommt, dann sorg dafür das der Whirlpool gut bestückt ist . Das wird die Verlegung in den Keller um Monate verschieben......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2012)

Normal kommt ja ein EVU Mann nur 
zum Stromablesen, also sieht er ja nicht was du da verbrochen hast. Es sei den der Zähler ist auch hinter der Revisionsöffnung.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das du einen Fachmann die restliche E-Installation hast ausführen lassen, also wird wahrscheinlich auch keine Sicherung im HAK auslösen. 
Da wo kein Kläger da auch kein Richter. 
Aber Wehe das EVU kommt jemals dahinter, weil sie hier im Forum mitlesen, dann kann es dir passieren das du erstmal lange zeit Kerzen brauchst.


----------



## TimoK (23 März 2012)

Hast du mal in den TAB (technischen Anschlussbedingungen) von deinem EVU nachgelesen, ob es dort verboten ist? Da es von EVU zu EVU unterschiedlich ist lohnt es sich sicherlich, das Ganze mal zu überfliegen.

Auf die Schnelle habich folgendes noch gefunden:

http://www.baunetzwissen.de/standardartikel/Elektro_Hausanschlusskasten_153000.html

Hier wird von min. IP54 in Feuchträumen gesprochen. Ob der Feuchtraum nun ein Bad oder ein Kellerraum ist, kann dem EVU ja egal sein. Wenn dann noch durch die Revisionsklappe zusätzlich ein Spritzschutz vorhanden ist kann doch eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen!

Gruß
Timo

Edit: Doch das passende gefunden, für EON Bayern z.B.:

http://www.eon-bayern.com/pages/eby...snetz,_Richtlinien_und_Merkblaetter/index.htm

Guck mal auf Seite 11, Feucht- und Nassräume sind erlaubt!


----------



## knabi (23 März 2012)

Ein Bad ist im Sinne der VDE kein Feuchtraum...vielmehr gilt es in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich zu prüfen, ob sich der Anschlußkasten außerhalb der Bereiche 0...2 befindet.
Außerdem habe ich schon öfter die Erfahrung gemacht, daß der zuständige Netzmeister des EVU sowieso sein eigenes, kleines Königreich regiert und sich einen Dreck um Vorschriften schert - was ihm nicht paßt, wird nicht gemacht, ob es den TAB entspricht oder nicht.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## TimoK (23 März 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Normal kommt ja ein EVU Mann nur
> zum Stromablesen, also sieht er ja nicht was du da verbrochen hast. Es sei den der Zähler ist auch hinter der Revisionsöffnung.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das du einen Fachmann die restliche E-Installation hast ausführen lassen, also wird wahrscheinlich auch keine Sicherung im HAK auslösen.
> Da wo kein Kläger da auch kein Richter.
> Aber Wehe das EVU kommt jemals dahinter, weil sie hier im Forum mitlesen, dann kann es dir passieren das du erstmal lange zeit Kerzen brauchst.



Beim wem war denn das EVU schon mal, um sich den HAK anzuschauen? Ich kenne nicht so viele Menschen, wo das der Fall war... ;-) Würde das also auch machen, wenn es in 10 Jahren oder so mal Stress gibt kann man das immer noch umbauen!


----------



## jabba (23 März 2012)

Hallo Markus,

ich hatte das gleiche problem in meiner alten Wochenendwohnung, und hab den Kasten enfach zugebaut , durch eine Schlupftüre konnte man in die Nische krieschen und an den Kasten kommen.

Es kam wie es kommen mußte und das E-Werk hat gemerkt,von wegen wäre verboten.
Ich habe nur gefragt wo das steht, da kam als Antwort das wäre so.

Ich hab dann gefragt wie das E-Werk dazu gekommen ist den Mast in mein Bad zu montieren.
Als Antwort kam natürlich "Das haben Sie ja später eingebaut", und ich hab gesagt das war aber ein Wohnraum , zeigen sie mir mal die Vereinbarung das die damals den mast dort montieren durften , ansonsten steht es ihnen frei den umzusetzen.
Da er natürlich nix belegen konnte (mindesten 50Jahre her oder so) hat sich das im Sand verlaufen.

Für die zähler gibt es genaue Vorschriften , auch für den Hausanschlußkasten aber nur für Neuanschlüße.
Früher sind die "Panzerkästen" auch unter Treppen usw.montiert worden, und das direkt vom E-Werk aus.

Die müßen eh nur dran wenn neue Leitungen kommen,und dann ist das eben so.

Schwierigkeiten gibt es, wenn man z.B. nicht mehr in der Lage ist,durch die Revisionsöffnung die Befestigung des Mastes zu kontrollieren oder diesen auzutauschen.


----------

